# Phoebe and Lily (Devon & Cornish Rex)



## MissyMV6

Here is a pic of wee Phoebe (Chocolate Devon Rex) before her eye was infected,and Lily (Lilac Cornish Rex) 









Phoebe









Lily


----------



## buffie

So cute and innocent ,bet it isnt always like that.Do hope her eye is better soon you have had quite a time of it recently


----------



## MissyMV6

Thanks Buffie I know the Devon and Cornish are not the prettiest cats around and a lot of people dont particulary like them but I think they are great.There is never a dul moment with Lily she is totally mad 

Angie x


----------



## tylow

They're lovely  We were at the "Rexfest" show in Bearsden today!


----------



## MissyMV6

tylow said:


> They're lovely  We were at the "Rexfest" show in Bearsden today!


Thanks

Angie x


----------



## luisa

is lilly bald??

iv never seen a rex in real life they look bizzare but awsome 

get well soon pretty one


----------



## MissyMV6

luisa said:


> is lilly bald??
> 
> iv never seen a rex in real life they look bizzare but awsome
> 
> get well soon pretty one


Lily isn't bald she has a wonderful lilac coat ,it has a ripple effect and when you stroke her it feels like velvet.The Cornish and the Devon only have the 1st layer of hairs (Not the usual 3)so they feel totally different to the touch.They feel the cold a lot more so will find warm places to sit when the weather turns colder.Lily the Cornish has very long legs and is very good at jumping,she is very mischevious..Phoebe the Devon had a nice coat when she arrived but she has lost a lot of it now and is bald in places (which my daughter loves)she may or may not grow a full coat again,I hope she does,hers will be more curly  She is shorter on stature more like a little bull dog..We really havent seen her true personality yet because of her eye problem.They do say that these 2 breeds are not for the faint hearted 
Angie x


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww both lovely  I have never met one in the fur so to speak


----------



## MissyMV6

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww both lovely  I have never met one in the fur so to speak


I had stroked a Devon a few years back but never a Cornish.Because Pheeb dosen't have much fur at the moment she feels like suede.but Lily's coat is so full it feels like velvet.I just want to stroke her 24/7


----------



## pocky

aaaaww - that first pic is too cute! You are so lucky + I hope her eye gets better soon <3


----------



## MissyMV6

pocky said:


> aaaaww - that first pic is too cute! You are so lucky + I hope her eye gets better soon <3


Thanks,there is no improvement after a week of medication I have to carry on for another week yet.The vet did say there is a good chance she will lose it

Angie xx


----------



## landymancan

Hi guys

does anyone know how much cornish rex kittens are to buy please.

graham
_________________


----------



## tc.catz

They are stunning!


----------



## MissyMV6

landymancan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> does anyone know how much cornish rex kittens are to buy please.
> 
> graham
> _________________


Hi Graham
Think it depends on the breeder but I think between £375 and £400 per kitten

Angie x


----------



## MissyMV6

tc.catz said:


> They are stunning!


Thanks 

Angie xx


----------

